# mega-g+ tweak for racing



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

success
I removed the NSA tracking device off a mega-g+ and tweaked the endbell.
I should have the video in the libary soon
it was kind of fun


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

video's are done


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Exactly what I am looking for! Can't wait to see the vids.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

They answered all my questions. Thanks.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

great

it was fun wondering if I would break it or not!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Is it faster without the NSA tracking device?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I think so, I do not think my brush tweak added that much of a jump.

I should have tested before I tweaked it.

I want to bet back on the track before I play with the arm and magnets
I am curious how balanced the arm is
I also wonder if any of the gravity car can motors will fit the car?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Balancing the arm is what I am wanting to do, I needed to find out how to get everything apart.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

cool
it looks like you can do it, and leave the board attached


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

slotking said:


> it looks like you can do it, and leave the board attached


That is my plan. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

do not forget to tweak them brush springs:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Your video's are great, keep making them & Thanks for sharing! ..RL


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The RFI filter should not detract from performance beyond adding weight and possibly making it difficult to get some bodies low enough on the chassis. The Mega G+ has no magnetic downforce at the front of the car because of the closed can motor. A little extra weight at the front of the car might not hurt. If I had removed the filter I might be tempted to add a bit of lead.
I do have some N20 can motors with yellow endbells that have a lot more power than the Mega G+ motors, I run those at 12 volts, I am not certain that they would stand up to 18+ volts for long, even though they have carbon motor brushes. Many can motors have feeler type motor brushes that will quickly wear out the commutator at higher voltages.


----------

